# Weiterleitung->anker



## rephleks (6. August 2002)

Ok.
Wie krieg ich eine weiterleitung zu einem anker hin ?
die seite hat 3 frames (left-,top- und Mainframe)

Und ich will ein Link zu einem Anker der im Mainframe dargestellt werden soll aber nicht auf der Wilkommen Seite ist.

und ww.dieseite.de#anker geht nicht !

P.S.: Left- und topframe müssen aber auch da sein !


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

den anchor selbst definierst du mit <a name="anchor"> in der zieldatei. aus der quelldatei kannst du dann einfach auf den anker in der zieldatei verweisen. beispiel:

target.htm (zieldatei):

```
<a name="bla">inhalt</a>
```

index.htm (quelldatei):

```
<a href="./target.htm#bla">link</a>
```

vorrausgesetzt, die beiden dateien liegen im gleichen verzeichnis und die namen stimmen. ansonsten steht das hier nochmal ausführlich.


----------



## rephleks (6. August 2002)

Selfhtml hab ich auch schon durchsucht .
Wie man anker setzt weiss ich ja. Trotzdem danke 

Ich will von einer "fremden" seite einen link setzen zu einem bestimmten teil der seite . und left und topframe müssen aber immer noch da sein .
ist nich so leicht zu erklären .
aber ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine !

und so grossen Programier aufwand kann ich mir auch nicht leicten weil das ne minisite von hosteurope ist und man da keinen ftp zugang hat


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. August 2002)

naja, das geht dann eigentlich genauso. zumindest die technik mit den anchors. die einzigen beiden unterschiede sind dann nur, dass du auf die komplette url plus den anchor verweisen musst. also beispielsweise so, wie in dem link zum selfhtml in meinem letzten post.
der andere unterschied wäre das ziel des links. komplett würde das dann so aussehen:

```
<a href="http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/html.htm#verweise" target="_self">link</a>
```

wobei das mit dem *target="_self"* eigentlich nicht so wichtig sein sollte, weil das die standardeinstellung ist. glaub ich jedenfalls.


----------



## rephleks (7. August 2002)

würde mir wahrscheinlich weiter helfen...

Aber ich kann da nur einen ganz normalen link reinsetzen.
nicht mal eine kleine html datei kann ich da drauf schmeissen .
Ich hab da nur son online menü was nicht grad so der hit ist (KIS)
ich kann da nur bilder und nen link und ein paar andere kleinigkeiten
drauf packen . (hätte ich wohl mal besser vorher erwähnen sollen!)
oder kann ich eine gif oder jpg mit nem link ausrüsten ?

Ich verzweifel echt noch an dem Kram !!!

P.S.: www.dieseite.de#anker hab ich schon ausprobiert !Klappt nicht


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (7. August 2002)

http://www.dieseite.de/index.html#anker 

das geht bestimmt



> _Original geschrieben von rephleks _
> *oder kann ich eine gif oder jpg mit nem link ausrüsten ?*



hö?
drück dich mal verständlicher aus


----------



## rephleks (7. August 2002)

ok .Ich meinte damit ob man eine .gif oder .jpg Datei mit einem Link "ausrüsten" kann.
Geht garantiert eh nicht . bin halt nur ein bischen verzweifelt 
Weil das Online Menü(KIS) kaum möglichkeiten lässt.

Entweder bin ich nicht klug genug oder mein Prob lässt sich echt schwer erklären .

http://www.dieseite.de/index.html#anker Klappt wirklich nicht 

Hier ist der LINK


----------



## Loomis (7. August 2002)

was du vorhast ist nicht möglich(soweit ich weis) 

die einzige möglichkeit wäre, wenn du deine website ohne frames machst.
denn wenn du den anker an deine index.html hängst sucht der browser den anker auch in dieser datei und findet ihn eben nicht, weil der anker ja in einer anderen datei steht (glaube das war versicherungen.html).


----------



## rephleks (7. August 2002)

Würd ich ja gerne machen . 
Bloss das Problem ist das ich an der Zielseite nix grossartig verändern darf.
Also müssen die Frames da bleiben . zumindest der Leftframe.
Kann ich da nicht irgendwas anderes machen ?
Auf der ziel seite kann ich ja kleinigkeiten verändern.


----------

